# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  استفاده از پورت COM در  VB

## hbi

استفاده از پورتعای کام در VB

----------


## MM_Mofidi

MScomm 6 (OCX)

----------


## Developer Programmer

لینک زیر مربوط به برنامه منه که سالها پیش آپلود کرده بودم
http://www.programmersheaven.com/c/A...?UserID=102967
خوش باشین

----------


## مجتب&#1740; سلطان

برای ایجاد امکان استفاده ار پورت در VB باید از Dll یا کتابخانه های دینامیک استفاده کنیم . Dll ها به VB اجازه می دهند تا یک کد نوشته شده به یک زبان دیگر را در زمان اجرا ( بطور دینامیک ) به برنامه لینک شود . چون ویژوال سی دارای توابع خواندن و نوشتن پورت است بنابراین ما از این زبان برای ساخت Dll موردنظر استفاده می کنیم . 
نوشتن DLL در VC
برای ساخت Dll ما بایستی دو فایل را ایجاد کنیم . اولین فایل یک فایل define یا DEF است و دومین فایل ، یک فایل C++‎ source یا CPP می باشد . هر دو فایل را می توانید توسط Notepad ایجاد کنید . لیست کد این دو فایل بصورت زیر است :
Port.def file :

LIBRARY Port
DESCRIPTION DLL FOR I/O PORT
EXPORTS
Outp @1
Inp @2


Port.cpp file :

include "conio.h"x#
short _stdcall Outp(int PortAddress,int PortData)x
}
short Dummy;x
Dummy=(short)(_outp(PortAddress,PortData));x
return(Dummy);x
;{
short _stdcall Inp(int PortAddress)x
}
short PortData;x
PortData=(short)(_inp(PortAddress));x
return(PortData);x
;{

پس از نوشتن این دو فایل آنها را در یک دایرکتوری قرار دهید ( مثلاً C:\port ) و سپس وارد محیط ویژوال سی شوید . از منوی File مورد New را انتخاب کنید و در کادری که ظاهر می شود در قسمت Projects مورد Win32 Dynamic-Link Library را انتخاب کنید . همچنین در سمت راست همان صفحه در کادر Project name عبارت port را وارد کنید و در کادر Location عبارت C:\port\port را وارد کنید و آنگاه OK را کلیک کنید . 


در مرحله بعدی بایستی فایل های def و cpp را به workspace ایجاد شده اضافه کنیم . برای اینکار در برگه FileView روی عبارت Port files کلیک راست کرده و مورد Add Files to Project را انتخاب کنید . 


در کادری که ظاهر می شود فایل port.cpp را انتخاب کنید . با همین روش فایل port.def را نیز به پروژه اضافه نمائید . 
حال وارد منوی Build شده مورد Build port.dll را انتخاب کنید تا dll مورد نظر ساخته شود .


dll ساخته شده را در دایرکتوری system ویندوزتان کپی کنید . 
استفاده از Dll در ویژوال بیسیک 
برای استفاده از توابع dll ساخته شده باید ابتدا توابع Out و In را declare کنید :
Private Declare Function Outp Lib “port.dll” (Byval PortAddress as Integer,Byval PortData as Integer) as Integer
Private Declare Function Inp Lib “port.dll” (Byval PortAddress as Integer) as Integer

حال در برنامه تان برای نوشتن به یک پورت از دستور زیر استفاده کنید :
Dummy=Outp(port_number,data)x
و برای خواندن از پورت از دستور زیر استفاده کنید :
Portvalue=Inp(port_number)x ::نوشتن::

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام
به نظر من بهترین راه همون Mscomm32  هست که اولی که اضافه می کنی تنظیماتش درسته و فقط باید بنویسی
Mscomm1.portopen = true
و وقتی کارت با پورت تموم شد اونو ببندی
Mscomm1.portopen = false
فعلا بای

----------


## inforfang

نه تنها پورت COM بلکه هر پورتی را می توانید کنترل کنید ! لینک زیر را ببینید : 

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=350

راستی آقا مجتبی سلطان دستت درد نکنه توضیحاتت خیلی عالی بود ... خیلی وقت بود که دنبال یک خلاصه ی مفید از ساخت DLL توی VC می گشتم ....

----------

